# Breeder in Southeastern VA.



## britales (Jan 4, 2006)

We are looking for a breeder in the Norfolk - VA. Beach area or as far as Richmond. Our 2 boys (10 &8) are old enough now to assume some responsibility, and the time has come! This will be a companion dog, not for show or advanced training! Thanks in advance! we are out on The Eastern Shore by the way!
Gene


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I sent you a PM


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

John Thompson near Blackstone breeds working line GSDs as a hobby, He may have a "mild" one for you


----------

